# Servidor dedicado qmail no puede resolver dns

## maxmax2006

Hola a todos,

El servidor de correo qmail ha funcionado correctamente, hasta que la semana pasada, despues de estar enviando correctamente, al entrar y mirar el estado da un error :

delivery 431155: deferral: CNAME_lookup_failed_temporarily._(#4.4.3) , pero si reinicio el servidor ya vuelve a enviar con normalidad..

¿Alguien puede indicar donde mirar si estan correctamente configurados los dns? , en el dominio que tenemos contratado creamos un subdominio que apunta a este servidor y hasta el momento habia funcionado con normalidad.

Gracias a todos

----------

